# Playing in the Snow



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone out playing in the snow today? After plowing out my Dads and my driveway with the Grizzly,











I noticed a bunch of snowmobiles going by. So I went and got the Teryx out and put some miles on it. I know it's not quite legal to run this on the road, but just as legal as a snowmobile, besides out here in hick town I know most of the LE's and they don't bother with petty little things like that.:lol: I put on about 15 miles on it and had a great time.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I did a ton of snowplowing today as well.

I dont know where I'd be without my 60 inch Lite Force snow plow.

Im just too old and lazy to shovel anymore.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i played with mine a little after i plowed the drive out...cant wait for next weekend there is a big ride by Harrison on the liodita(SP) trail ganna be great


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

took my 3 wheeler out to local lake for first time on ice and snow 
did well without any chains or studs so far .... will take my daughter tomorrow
sledding


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I plowed late last night. Between the lights and the plow up and down, the battery went completely dead on me. Charged it overnight in the house and went playing around this morning doing the neighbors drives and just general tom foolery.

Stickem, on the Harrison trails, are they groomed or otherwise heavily used or is it a true test of endurance and winch power?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Frantz said:


> I plowed late last night. Between the lights and the plow up and down, the battery went completely dead on me. Charged it overnight in the house and went playing around this morning doing the neighbors drives and just general tom foolery.
> 
> Stickem, on the Harrison trails, are they groomed or otherwise heavily used or is it a true test of endurance and winch power?


 
Was wondering the same.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

ATV trails are not groomed. Usually our winter rides up their are, in most cases, first on new snow. So yes, it's front man leads and breaks trail. Followed by many others doing the same.

We have been doing this ride for over 7 years now as a Club thing.

The town of Leota has been very good to us over the past year. Starting lastyear, and doing it again this year. We try to give back and do something for the folks up there. 

Last year was our first coat drive. Was very successful, this year we are bring things of more personal value etc.

All goes down at the township hall in Leota.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

CAMODIAK said:


> ATV trails are not groomed. Usually our winter rides up their are, in most cases, first on new snow. So yes, it's front man leads and breaks trail. Followed by many others doing the same.
> 
> We have been doing this ride for over 7 years now as a Club thing.
> 
> ...


sweet ill see you up there..its my first year doing this but its ganna be fun


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Tim,
are those  within the DNR making you guys pull and event permit for this ride in Leota?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ofcourse!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Ofcourse!


 Where did you get your blade? and how much$$ if you don't mind.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, That blade needs a Flap across the top....and i just happen to sell them cheap
Tim


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Time to list the Plow Flaps again. Some might call them Snow Deflectors.
What is it? The rubber flap that goes across the top of a blade. It helps prevent the lighter snow from coming over into your face. 
Helps push larger amounts of snow up higher before going over the top.

You can find these on line for around the same price as i sell them. these are usually made from a non-plied rubber compound. They are flimsy and only usually sold at only 4-6 inches high and 1/4'' thick. 

Mine are made of 3 ply conveyor belt at 3/8 to 1/2 thick. They are 8" tall.
I can punch holes in them for you or punch holes in it to your Specs.

Holes are punched clean. Not Drilled leaving a messy tight hole your bolt will not fit threw.

Prices are as Followed:
48" to 54" 15.00 plus 5 for shipping
60" to 72" 20.00 plus 5 for shipping


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

How about a bed liner? but that conveyor belt might be too light ( blow out when trailering) and probably don't come wide enough. just a thought.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> Where did you get your blade? and how much$$ if you don't mind.


I got it thru the dealer, it's a Moose plow. It's only 60" but my driveway is not that big and neither are the neighbors. Plus it fits nicely in my garage with all my other crap! The plow was used on another Teryx for a demo for one winter at the shop. Was in like new condition, got the plow set up and the 3500# winch for $600 and change...can't remember the exact total. Couldn't pass up the deal. Had looked at a couple of 72" set ups that cost more than that by themselves. The push tubes and the plow itself are a lot heavier than the Warn plow I had on my quad, and that one worked fine. It plows like a champ. It is probably to short to angle much, but I've never needed to use the angle feature, at least for my current needs.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Camo, got any pics? The bed mat idea is a good one as well. They make rubber bed mats for the Teryx but they run about $60 dollars. Haven't looked at them in person, but I to thought they would not be heavy enough and get blown out when towing. A rubber mat for the bed would be nice. 

They also make drop in plastic liners but they run over $100.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Frantz said:


> I plowed late last night. Between the lights and the plow up and down, the battery went completely dead on me. Charged it overnight in the house and went playing around this morning doing the neighbors drives and just general tom foolery.
> 
> Stickem, on the Harrison trails, are they groomed or otherwise heavily used or is it a true test of endurance and winch power?


Frantz, get yourself a trickle charger or a battery tender and keep that battery on the charger all the time. Winching can be tough on a battery, especially in the cold. Keeping that battery at a full charge will also extend its life.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

SwampMonster,
Here is a pic of the flap on a 48" blade. I also will supply the flat elevator bolts. Holes punched clean.

Also, Let me know what size mat you need for your rig. I can get all types of different material. I have used several as truck bed liners.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Man alive, i just looked them up on ebay, you ainta kidding...saw one for over 80.00.
I could make a killn'...:yikes:


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll try and get some measurements tomorrow, There is wheel wells in the box, but I could cut around them.
Camodiak where bouts you from? If your not too far it might be just as easy to pick it up vs shipping cost.


----------

